# script pour image



## resolution (25 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour vous donner un aperçu de ce que je recherche;
J'ai un dossier "photothèque" contenant env.10000 images toutes nommées par ex:"01AB-18"

Pour me repérer j'ai env.200 tableaux pdf sur lesquels sont répertorié le nom et le N° de la photo et j'ai fait un lien entre chaque tableau et une planche contact pour avoir un visuel.

Ce que je souhaiterais faire c'est un script où je puisse taper le N° d'une photo du dossier "photothèque" afin que ce soit non pas l'original mais directement une copie de l'image qui s'ouvre dans photoshop.
Pour être plus clair, ce serait en quelque sorte : ouvre une copie de l'img."01AB-18" du dossier "photothèque" dans photoshop.
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à créer ce script je l'en remercie par avance
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## les_innommables66 (25 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

As-tu testé avec Automator ?
Je ne suis pas à la maison et ne peux pas détailler, mais je pense que c’est possible.
Reviens nous dire, en fonction de ton degré de familiarité avec Automator, on te guidera.
Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## resolution (25 Septembre 2017)

bonsoir les_innommables66,
merci d'avoir répondu rapidement
Je vais voir sur 'automator' je ne m'en suis jamais servi mais bon ...
je retournerais vers vous si j'ai un problème

une bonne soirée


----------

